# Calling all track owners and operators



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey guys - wanting to get some information and help on what you are using for equipment and any other items needed that I might not be looking at.

I am trying to start a track back up where I live and have an opportunity to have it at a full scale racing facility but I need to provide the potential site and operators on what it will cost to start up, what things will be needed and other odds and ends. They are willing to invest in the project and need more information and a base of what is needed to start. Have to justify and show that it will work and draw more people to there facility.

I have raced for many years and have a very good idea of what I will need but I know that there are some things that I maybe overlooking.

If you can *e-mail me personally* and fill me in I would appreciate it. I need to get back to them in a day or two to see if there is a possibility of getting something going. I am serious on this and believe that it will work and grow to become big in the area again.

Plan on starting out with off-road racing and build up to on-road and hopefully indoor carpet next fall.

Thanks in advance and I would appreciate any help.

[email protected]

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Super Modifieds on carpet? Is this the same racetrack or a different place? Oval would be a good option also as there isn't one in the area. I don't think.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Z-Main Loser said:


> Super Modifieds on carpet? Is this the same racetrack or a different place? Oval would be a good option also as there isn't one in the area. I don't think.


No supermodifieds on carpet but on the real track. You must be thinking something else.

I looked at running the following if I can get it going. Dirt off-road track, dirt oval, paved oval, paved road course and indoor carpet. The place I am looking at definately has the space and facilities to do it. A lot depends on the interest and turn outs of racers. Oval is a gimme but the others there is definate interest.

Their infield can host the paved and dirt options with a little creativity. A building or area may have to be made for the carpet though and a hobby shop.

I have to get them $$$ soon and see if I can work something out with them.

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

I was just wonder what racing facility. The reason I mentioned Super Modifieds is because of Sandusky Speedway. That was the first think that came to mind.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

It would be sandusky speedway.

They have lots of room and seem willing to work with me on getting something going.

mc


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont own a hobby shop but i read about your place and if you build it they will come an all in one place to race and buy would be perfect im 3 or 4 hours away and i would try to make it once a month


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

The area that we can draw from is very large and I know many racers will travel a good distance to run if the track is worthy and fun.

I have some plans for them - just have to see if they agree and will meet with me.

Not many real tracks around that I know off that support rc racing also.

Thanks for the input and support I am getting from people e-mailing me. I know it is a task to do but I am up to it and willing to give a good amount of my time to make things work and make it grow.

See ya later,

mc


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Can I help?*

Hello. I'm Ernie Padgette, owner of Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, Virginia. Since I have been to Sandusky a time or two, I'd like to see this effort work out for you. If you'll contact me at [email protected], we can arrange a telephone conversation at an opportune moment. That way, we won't bore everyone else with errata. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Ernie - I will shoot an e-mail off to you this weekend.

Glad to see I am getting support on this!!

Thanks

mc


----------

